# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  pro evolution soccer 2014 نسخة repack بحجم 2 جيجا وبالعربية بتعليق الشوالي

## elbramg

* Pro Evolution Soccer 2014








 تحميل لعبة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 كراك Reloaded ..لعبة كرة القدم الشهيرة المتميزة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 كاملةً تمتاز اللعبة بالجرافيك العالي والمتعه في اللعب وقامت شركة Konami بتطويرها في الآونة الاخيرة حتى تناسب كل الأعمار , لعبة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 لعبة خيالية وتمتاز بالسهولة في اللعب .


 طريقة التسطيب
 1- فك الضغط
 2- احرق اللعبه ببرنامج الايزو
 3- سطبها
 4- العب وعيش

طريقة وضع ملف اللغة العربية في اللعبه انقل الملفات التى قمت بتحميلها الى هذا المسار الموجود بالصورة




 متطلبات التشغيل :-
Operating System: Win Xp 32, Vista, Windows 7
 Graphic Card: GeForce 510, Radeon HD 5450 512MB
 CPU: Pentium D 820 2.8GHz, Athlon LE-1640
 RAM: 1 GB
 HDD: 10 GB
 DirectX: 9.0c

-- -- ---- -- --
أولاً يجب تحميل برنامج Power Iso لتسطيب اللعبة من هنا

http://jumbofile.net/01l07b39x5v4


تحميل اللعبه نسخة Repack على رابط واحد بحجم 2 جيجا فقط


Jumbofile

http://jumbofile.net/hmgzw6c5ouqn


تحميل اللغة العربية للعبة مع التعليق العربي

Jumbofile

http://jumbofile.net/t2hhlc5p73ls


يجب تحميل سريالات اللعبه

Jumbofile

http://jumbofile.net/ts4vmn3flapp



المصدر : 
 Pro Evolution Soccer 2014

-- -- --

اللعبة مجربة وتعمل بكفائة وبضمان سمعة الموقع
*

----------

